

Show HN: LinkPeelr URL expander - ibagrak

LinkPeelr is a URL expander that takes a URL and "peels" it to show you the URL that you will actually be taken to. It works on any website with any link or URL shortener service. It's basically a web service built with App Engine and a companion Chrome extension that pops up a tooltip with the target URL when you hover over shortened links.<p>I've been meaning to make something like this for my own use for a long time as I find short URLs slightly irritating because they hide the real domain, which often informs the quality of content. LinkPeelr was also small enough that I could finish it over a couple of weekends and get a feel for some new tools I intend to use in future projects. I've uploaded everything to Github so if you are interested, you are welcome.<p>Please check it out and let me know what you think. Do you find it useful? What would you improve?<p>App:
 http://linkpeelr.appspot.com
Chrome extension:
  https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ahhcmjnfhbpgagklnjhlcabnbcdgipje?hl=en
Github:
  http://github.com/ibagrak/linkpeelr
======
smoody
V. useful. And thanks for putting the source online -- a great help to those
of us looking for solid app engine examples.

------
ithkuil
great app!

